# Help...



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Ok people... I've narrowed my plans down to either 1 Kicker Comp VR 12.. or 1 JL Audio 12w3v2...... Which is better? The JL, doesnt take as much power, but the Kicker is a cheaper sub......... I appreciate everyone's opinion.. probably gonna be in a sealed box, or ported to factory specs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you get the JL and build a box to specific JL specs, you'll be amazed. Of course, paired up with the proper amplifier.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Ok people... I've narrowed my plans down to either 1 Kicker Comp VR 12.. or 1 JL Audio 12w3v2...... Which is better? The JL, doesnt take as much power, but the Kicker is a cheaper sub......... I appreciate everyone's opinion.. probably gonna be in a sealed box, or ported to factory specs.[/QUOTE]

Both are great subs...It really depends on what you are looking to get more out the subs. IMO, the Kicker will be a little better on the SPL side (not by much though), and the JL will sound 10 times better on the SQ side. If I had the choice...I'd definately go with the JL...put it in a slot ported box to JL's specs...and watch it jiggy-jam.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The kicker will be loads better in SPL, the w3v2 isn't exactly the loudest sub out there, but the w3v2 will have much better sound quality.


----------



## 200sxser96 (Nov 8, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> The kicker will be loads better in SPL, the w3v2 isn't exactly the loudest sub out there, but the w3v2 will have much better sound quality.



I agree, and both of the subs sound awsome in the correct slot port box, if you are looking for spl, if SQ is what you are looking for, the jl in the spec box jams. 

:fluffy:


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I have had jl w3 and comp vr The kicker is way cheaper quality I blew 4 or 5 in 3 weeks before upgrading to my L7s. The sound quality is good on the jl and they lasted 2-3 years. Just my oppinion though


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

scrappy said:


> I have had jl w3 and comp vr The kicker is way cheaper quality I blew 4 or 5 in 3 weeks before upgrading to my L7s. The sound quality is good on the jl and they lasted 2-3 years. Just my oppinion though


kickers are pretty reliable, my guess is you were a little too abusive with the gain, or you had a ported box tuned high and let the subs murder themselves. How did they blow exactly? Ripped suspension? Fried coil?


----------



## Damien74604 (Mar 4, 2004)

Go with jl better quality


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I fried the voice coil. I was told they were junk by a shop that used to sale them right after i bought them. I think they couldnt handle my amp I didnt adjust the amp the shop did


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well if you blow 4 or 5 subs in 3 weeks, there's a 99.98% chance that it's completely your fault, not the subs'. Don't be so fast to blame problems on the product. Your amp could have been too powerful, but even then it's still your fault if you cranked it past the sub's limits, that's called abuse whether the sub is being overpowered or not.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

If its anyones fault its the kicker dealers. They adjusted the amp sold the box with the subs. I did not touch it. If the box is to blame like you said then how come my l7 havent blown they are in the wrong size box ported to high. They only sounded good at 1 ohm the shop said the com vr could take it aty 4 ohm the jl were louder. As you can see I have kicker so Im not blaming the subs just telling what happened with me


----------

